# Left Rear Brake light out



## nickh (Feb 2, 2009)

Okay here is what happened: 2007 Nissan Versa Sedan 40,800 miles
Left rear brake light goes out, still have tail light and blinker. I pop off those hold down things in the trunk to get access and did that no problem. I change out the brake light bulb still no brake lights. I purchased the Nissan Security Plus Warranty "pre-owned plus". Did not purchase the extended warranty when I bought the car new, I bought this warranty after the 36,000 mile factory warranty expired. Spent $1600 for the warranty.

Anyway I take the car into the dealership and they say that this is not covered under the warranty. I told them that if there is a short somewhere that keeps the brake light from working and it takes out the brake light and the assembly needs to be replaced then it should be covered. They say it is not covered, I told them that I have already replaced the bulb.So now the rear tail light assembly is $188 and they want $100 labor to replace it, I told them that is insane you undo the 3 nuts pull the light assembly out and put the new one back in put the 3 nuts on and hook up the harness to it??????

Am I thinking wrong with this picture or what? Is this warranty worth a flip or do I need to cancel it? Any input on this warranty is appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Pre-owned Plus hardly covers anything...sorry!


----------

